# 7, 10 hour days: Indefinitely



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

And we just got word that according to the GC, anyone that misses Saturday or Sunday will not be returning to the job.

I want their money, but I'm beginning to feel more like a slave.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> And we just got word that according to the GC, anyone that misses Saturday or Sunday will not be returning to the job.
> 
> I want their money, but I'm beginning to feel more like a slave.


 That sounds like BS. Some people have a life other than work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In the mid 90's, I worked 6-12's for an entire year. After a few months, you have more money than a show dog can jump over, and no time to spend it. I dunno... I'm not sure if it was worth it or not. I know I was tired all the time. I suppose it is how they say... make hay while the sun shines. Just eat well, take care of your body, and save some money if you can.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

so what is indefinately?
couple months?
I'd bask in the bills, sir.
Although, William has a point here, the GC said this? I thought the PM of your EC would be making the rules like that about co. employees...Why not have rotating crews? I did that a few times at a previous job.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> In the mid 90's, I worked 6-12's for an entire year. After a few months, you have more money than a show dog can jump over, and no time to spend it. I dunno... I'm not sure if it was worth it or not. I know I was tired all the time. I suppose it is how they say... make hay while the sun shines. Just eat well, take care of your body, and save some money if you can.


I'm always torn between making lots of money, and just living comfortably. Though, I have yet to turn down over time.

I wish I had my camera, there was a hall right in front of the front door where every single trade was working, electricians, plumbers, welders, framers, dry wallers, brick layers, everyone. With lifts, and ladders, and scaffold, all tripping over each other, yelling at each other to get out of the way. It was like a circus. And the GC just had a safety meeting yesterday about how "haste makes waste", and how rushing to get a job done can lead to injury. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I'm always torn between making lots of money, and just living comfortably. Though, I have yet to turn down over time.


Make all the money while your still young. :thumbsup:

There will come a time when OT won't be possible because your body will be worn out with aches and pains that don't go away easily anymore.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Make all the money while your still young. :thumbsup:
> 
> There will come a time when OT won't be possible because your body will be worn out with aches and pains that don't go away easily anymore.


Certainly a good idea but telling people they will be fired if they don'y put their family lives aside is bull. A "please" can go a long way. Splitting the weekends may also increase productivity. 

I know people who work 4- 10's and I find their productivity just about stops after 8 hours.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

They're nuts.
Big hour weeks can't be maintained before errors and injuries take over.
Everyone needs at least one full day off each week.

I've worked repeated 60 & 70 weeks and even peaked at 90 a couple times...
but they were all 2-3 month gigs.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Make all the money while your still young. :thumbsup:
> 
> There will come a time when OT won't be possible because your body will be worn out with aches and pains that don't go away easily anymore.



Yes,make the money while you can especially now when so many guy's are out of work.But take it from me,don't ignore your body or it will brake down sooner rather then later.

When I was first starting out I worked for a shop that was the same way,work yourself to the bone or your gone.I worked so much over time my first year in the trade that I made 40k at $10 per hour.I spent 5 years at this shop and it was always the same,they expected you put the job and the shop above yourself.

If your beat,take a sunday off,if your back,hands,legs are killing you skip a week end.Now I'm not quite 30 yet and I had shoulder surgery 10 days ago and will probably need the other shoulder operated on too.I don't have ten years in the business yet and already have repetitive strain injuries and I always kept myself in good shape,I'm not over weight,don't smoke or eat to much crap.
But I could never turn down the hours,ever.After my rehab and I'm back to work I'm gonna listen to my body instead of just "grinning and bearing it".


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I made a decent living in my own business. I stayed small- never more than 4 and mostly none or one helper at a time. I rarely worked weekends or late. My family was way to important for me. Money is nice but it certainly isn't everything. 

My mother always said she would rather be rich than beautiful. It always made me smile-- at least she was always happy.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A few years ago I worked 7/10s for four months. Paid off all my bills and had a nice pile in the bank for a rainy day. Got laid off a year latter and was happy to have no bills to worry about. Had some good fishing time without working about money.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> And we just got word that according to the GC, anyone that misses Saturday or Sunday will not be returning to the job.
> 
> I want their money, but I'm beginning to feel more like a slave.


It beats the alternative!


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Take the cake and put in the time. It's tough out there.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I say take it while you can get it. Those gigs are pretty nice for awhile. One thing to always remember about this business is there *will* be times when you are sitting around on your duff, take advantage of the times when the money is good, bankroll all you can so that when the time comes around you can live comfortably.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> In the mid 90's, I worked 6-12's for an entire year. After a few months, you have more money than a show dog can jump over, and no time to spend it. I dunno... I'm not sure if it was worth it or not. I know I was tired all the time. I suppose it is how they say... make hay while the sun shines. Just eat well, take care of your body, and save some money if you can.


Was this working for yourself or a contractor?


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Farm*

I generally get up at 3. Feed the animals and tend to the farm. Then go to town and do some electric. Then come back and take care of the farm things my wife couldn't finish. Usually, a 12-15hr day 6 days a week. I admit, it's starting to get tough now that i'm in my mid 50's.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnSham said:


> I generally get up at 3. Feed the animals and tend to the farm. Then go to town and do some electric. Then come back and take care of the farm things my wife couldn't finish. Usually, a 12-15hr day 6 days a week. I admit, it's starting to get tough now that i'm in my mid 50's.


 Does Bob help you with the animals?:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*7-10s*



Frasbee said:


> And we just got word that according to the GC, anyone that misses Saturday or Sunday will not be returning to the job.
> 
> I want their money, but I'm beginning to feel more like a slave.


I like those kind of jobs, at least, short term.
December 2009 was the best. One week I grossed over $7000.00. I loved it but I would not want it to go on for too long. Make hay while the sun shines. That was a nice Christmas.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

on the bright side....you are getting extra for working...i'd bet that the contractor didn't bid the job for 7-10's


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll do it.

But within a day we went from 5-10's for 2 weeks which everyone was excited about, then it turned into 7-10's, including super bowl sunday. Suddenly everyone was less enthused.

I think, also, that being told if we don't work this weekend we'll be fired, just hit a nerve, (even though I would've worked it anyway), and there being no word on when it will end makes even a single day seem daunting.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

(cough) meth (cough) ampheta (cough) mine


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I think, also, that being told if we don't work this weekend we'll be fired, just hit a nerve


It sucks people in charge treat you like piece of meat instead of a dedicated employee.

The goal should be to save and invest your money so you don't ever have to work for people who are rotten to the core.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> It sucks people in charge treat you like piece of meat instead of a dedicated employee.
> 
> The goal should be to save and invest your money so you don't ever have to work for people who are rotten to the core.


 ...and motivate you to become one of those evil capitalist pigs, like us, eh Bob?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> ...and motivate you to become one of those evil capitalist pigs, like us, eh Bob?


Best kick in the ass you will ever get :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Gripe, gripe, gripe.

You know how many people would give their left testicle to work 70 a week?:laughing:

What does your contract state about working OT? I'm gonna guess it says nothing. A GC cannot 'order' the sub's employees to work OT no matter what.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Best kick in the ass you will ever get :thumbsup:


 .....that is when WE abuse the great unwashed! Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Gripe, gripe, gripe.
> 
> You know how many people would give their left testicle to work 70 a week?:laughing:
> 
> What does your contract state about working OT? I'm gonna guess it says nothing. A GC cannot 'order' the sub's employees to work OT no matter what.


TOOL.. give him your address so he has a place to live when he tells the GC he can't do that...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> .....that is when WE abuse the great unwashed! Bwahahahahaha!


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> TOOL.. give him your address so he has a place to live when he tells the GC he can't do that...


I don't need to. If he's an apprentice, then he works for his boss, not the GC. Therefore, the GC cannot dictate to him the hours he will work. Only his boss can do that.

The GC can, however, dictate who he will allow on the job. But if he starts telling everyone who didn't show up last weekend not to come back, the job will never get done.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I think his boss and the GC have some kind of arrangement.

Maybe more info will clear this up.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I think his boss and the GC have some kind of arrangement.
> 
> Maybe more info will clear this up.


 
The directive would still need to come from his boss.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Maybe more info will clear this up.


frasbee didn't count on the Spanish Inquisition or he wouldn't have been so loose in his phrasing.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The directive would still need to come from his boss.


His boss might be on other jobs and delegated his "powers' to the GC..

Soon the OP will clear this up....


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Ring ring.

Ec's voice mail: "Hi, you've reached Augusta at Ballz Electric, please leave me a message and I'll get back to you at the earliest convenience."

Gc: "Yeah Augusta, this is Rod over hear at Strongstick construction. Listen, I'm really under the gun here and I NEED to get this electrical done and inspected. I need your guys to work 7/10's... indefinitely. Call me back.

Two days later and no call back.

Gc (on site): "Gather around sparkies. I need you all to work 7/10's... indefinitely. If you don't comply, you will not be welcome to work on this site."

(Or something like that.)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> His boss might be on other jobs and delegated his "powers' to the GC..
> 
> Soon the OP will clear this up....


 

OK, the GC tells him he's gotta work OT. So he does. Next week, he turns in his time card, and his boss shîts his pants. "Who said you could work 78 hours last week! JHC, I ain't paying for overtime on this job!!!"

So he tells the boss the GC told him to work OT. The boss says, "I never authorized ANYONE to work overtime."

Now, who pays for his OT? His employer, or the GC?


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

7 10's is too much, I would do like 5 12's though..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, the GC tells him he's gotta work OT. So he does. Next week, he turns in his time card, and his boss shîts his pants. "Who said you could work 78 hours last week! JHC, I ain't paying for overtime on this job!!!"
> 
> So he tells the boss the GC told him to work OT. The boss says, "I never authorized ANYONE to work overtime."
> 
> Now, who pays for his OT? His employer, or the GC?


See post #33.. I would post it but I don't know how


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> And we just got word that according to the GC, anyone that misses Saturday or Sunday will not be returning to the job.
> 
> I want their money, but I'm beginning to feel more like a slave.



Who do you work for? GC or EC?

Your deal is with YOUR employer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> See post #33.. I would post it but I don't know how


I read post 33. But I don't care what the GC tells the employees of the subs. The CG simply does not have the authority to just tell them they must work OT.


"Hey, everybody! I talked to all your bosses, and they all told me you owe me $100 each. Now pay up! If you don't, you're off the job site." Think that'll work?

"Hey, everybody! I talked to all your bosses, and they all told me you are going to push my truck home to save me gas money! If you don't, you're off the job site." Think that'll work?

Maybe the employer (sub) and the GC DO have an agreement. But no right-thinking employee is going to just bow down and do whatever the GC says. He/she should at least check with their own boss to verify it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I read post 33. But I don't care what the GC tells the employees of the subs. The CG simply does not have the authority to just tell them they must work OT.
> 
> 
> "Hey, everybody! I talked to all your bosses, and they all told me you owe me $100 each. Now pay up! If you don't, you're off the job site." Think that'll work?
> ...


From post #33... His boss might be on other jobs and *delegated his "powers' to the GC..
*
Why do that see so out of wack for you to understand??

Anybody else NOT get what I am saying....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> From post #33... His boss might be on other jobs and *delegated his "powers' to the GC..*
> 
> Why do that see so out of wack for you to understand??
> 
> Anybody else NOT get what I am saying....


I understand perfectly well what you're saying.... MAYBE there is an agreement. MAYBE.

What I am saying is that the OP SHOULD NOT merely comply with the alledged requirement WITHOUT FIRST VERYIFYING IT WITH HIS BOSS.

Is that too hard to understand?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I understand perfectly well what you're saying.... MAYBE there is an agreement. MAYBE.
> 
> What I am saying is that the OP SHOULD NOT merely comply with the alledged requirement WITHOUT FIRST VERYIFYING IT WITH HIS BOSS.
> 
> Is that too hard to understand?


I would hope Frasbee talked to his boss before posting here looking for advise.

We will have to wait till tomorrow for him to fill in the missing blanks...


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> From post #33... His boss might be on other jobs and *delegated his "powers' to the GC..*
> 
> Why do that see so out of wack for you to understand??
> 
> Anybody else NOT get what I am saying....


I would find it very hard to accept an EC delegating 'power' to any GC....especially since I would think there would be a electrical chain of command already on sight. And to do it without notifiying his employees of the changes of authority would show even more ignorance as a business man......


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

What about some guys that take Sunday as their Sabbath day?? Ive seen companies get in trouble because a person wanted just 1 day a week to practice their religous beliefs and there were no 'emergencies' to call someone in that day. It was just the GC wanting to rush through to get a 'bonus'.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

This Saturday is mayoral voting day here in New Orleans.

Also, if it helps clear anything up, our foreman simply said that "the office", though pointing towards the GC trailer, wanted a copy of the sign in sheet. Anyone not on the sheet would be off the job. Word was going around about breach of contract because we were falling behind. No surprise since the framers and drywallers never seem to stop. As of right now this is the only long term job the company has, so if you're off this site, you're laid off from the company. Beyond that, I don't know and I generally don't ask enough questions to find out.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm thinkin the GC might have some kind of penalty clause in the contract. did'nt frasbee say that was a school he's working on ? gotta be done by august . :blink:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

What will they be paying you? Double time or time and a half.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Most ever worked in a week. 104

For 6 months, I think I averaged 75-80.

Bought my first house when I was done.



When I was a Steelworker, we routinely worked 7-12's, then had the pleasure of taking a Tuesday off.

Single, 25 then.



At one time I seem to remember that anything over 55 put me in a different tax bracket. I ended up giving more to the government some how,

I talked to my employer and instead of paying me for time over 48 in the check, he would bank the hours and give me paid days off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> ........ Word was going around about breach of contract because we were falling behind............


 
Probably it's a written completion date in the contract. The project must be done by a certain date, or the GC has to start paying penalties. He's just blowing smoke out his áss trying to trick the greenhorns into working OT to cover his butt.

Talk to the boss.

Talk to _*your*_ boss.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

Is the GC paying for all that over time over and above your contract. I doubt that all this overtime was bid by the EC? I've put in plenty of 50-60 hr weeks, but never 7-10's. My wife would have had a cow.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

normally i would advise the OP to tell em to go to hell. but these aint normal times. work the OT. i'm thinkin our friend is gonna need the money. probably will be laid off anyways when job complete.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Frasbee still has not explained the EC/GC link :blink:

None of this whole story makes any sense to me :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Frasbee still has not explained the EC/GC link :blink:
> 
> None of this whole story makes any sense to me :no:


 
Go read the NEC........ then it will.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Go read the NEC........ then it will.:laughing:


TOOL.. you have always been a big help :thumbsup:

I am still counting the blue balls on that "plumbing" thing you posted... as you instructed me to check my results :laughing:


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> And we just got word that according to the GC, anyone that misses Saturday or Sunday will not be returning to the job.
> 
> I want their money, but I'm beginning to feel more like a slave.


Work what you can. We did a job of 7/10's for 8 months. Our foreman said if you missed M-F you couldn't work the weekend. First normal 40hr check after that looked like an unemployment check.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Basicaly you know the quality of the contractor you are working for. In this job climate I'd surely show up for work. You also can tell very easily that this contractor is going to lay most people off after this job(educated guess) so bank roll some of that OT. Show up for work, work hard, no running. Don't provide any extra tools. Don't provide materials. Learn what you can. DON'T GET HURT. Welcome to construction!


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't see the problem here work when you can sleep when your dead


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparky105 said:


> I don't see the problem here work when you can sleep when your dead


I agree, in spirit, but you still need to take care of your body. 

This thread is borderline like bitching that you have too much work when there's a lot of guys that have no work. I say, shutup, put your shoulder to the wheel, and be thankful.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I agree, in spirit, but you still need to take care of your body.
> 
> This thread is borderline like bitching that you have too much work when there's a lot of guys that have no work. I say, shutup, put your shoulder to the wheel, and be thankful.


totally take care of yourself eat right and hydrate but work your last day like it was your first and when your not working heal yourself so you can do it again welcome to construction


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Frasbee *still *has not explained the EC/GC connection that he started the thread with. :no:

He needs to read this thread and fill in the missing information.. till then the thread should *STOP HERE. :thumbsup:*


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Frasbee *still *has not explained the EC/GC connection that he started the thread with. :no:
> 
> He needs to read this thread and fill in the missing information.. till then the thread should *STOP HERE. :thumbsup:*


The GC sets the critical path. If you're not meeting milestones and are in jeopardy of getting the project off the critical path, I think the GC is well within his right to demand the EC work overtime. Wether they comply or not is a different story. This could also be as simple as the EC knowing full well that they've gotten the project behind, but are blaming it on the GC's demands so that his own men aren't ticked at him for being the one to make them work overtime.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The GC sets the critical path. If you're not meeting milestones and are in jeopardy of getting the project off the critical path, I think the GC is well within his right to demand the EC work overtime. Wether they comply or not is a different story. This could also be as simple as the EC knowing full well that they've gotten the project behind, but are blaming it on the GC's demands so that his own men aren't ticked at him for being the one to make them work overtime.


This is why I said the EC might of delegated his "powers" to the GC, but that idea floated like a lead balloon here. 

I can't see the GC giving orders to the electricians without getting permission from their boss.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know what else to tell you guys. All I kept hearing is that the foreman/bossman were talking to the GC in the trailer about Sunday, and they're demanding 10 hours. What with the superbowl, and all the parades starting up for mardi gras, there's not a single happy camper in the lot. Even the guys that liked working 6-10's are feeling less than enthused.

It's only been day 5, but the overall energy level keeps dropping and dropping and dropping. And several men have been laid off _and_ quit this week. On top of other job site BS, like changes being made without our knowledge and having to demo, or readjust completed work. Feels like we're walking in circles.

I took it out on some idiots that suck at driving on my way home.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I don't know what else to tell you guys. All I kept hearing is that the foreman/bossman were talking to the GC in the trailer about Sunday, and they're demanding 10 hours. What with the superbowl, and all the parades starting up for mardi gras, there's not a single happy camper in the lot. Even the guys that liked working 6-10's are feeling less than enthused.
> 
> It's only been day 5, but the overall energy level keeps dropping and dropping and dropping. And several men have been laid off _and_ quit this week. On top of other job site BS, like changes being made without our knowledge and having to demo, or readjust completed work. Feels like we're walking in circles.
> 
> I took it out on some idiots that suck at driving on my way home.


 Get your license and quit.
Be your own boss and take advantage of others.
It's the American way.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Get your license and quit.
> Be your own boss and take advantage of others.
> It's the American way.


I agree.. some day you will be old and don't rely on others to give you a job.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I agree.. some day you will be old and don't rely on others to give you a job.


:blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :blink:


When you can't produce enough work, you lose your job to a younger guy who has more speed but less brains. 

Happens all the time


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to say that making guys work on Super Bowl Sunday is just plain wrong and un-american. 
Just making guys work seven days a week is BS.
But the Super Bowl, that's like christmas... or the fourth of July.

Somebody must have a major stick up their ass.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I don't know what else to tell you guys. All I kept hearing is that the foreman/bossman were talking to the GC in the trailer about Sunday, and they're demanding 10 hours. What with the superbowl, and all the parades starting up for mardi gras, there's not a single happy camper in the lot. Even the guys that liked working 6-10's are feeling less than enthused.
> 
> It's only been day 5, but the overall energy level keeps dropping and dropping and dropping. And several men have been laid off _and_ quit this week. On top of other job site BS, like changes being made without our knowledge and having to demo, or readjust completed work. Feels like we're walking in circles.
> 
> I took it out on some idiots that suck at driving on my way home.


Sounds like a bad time to be laying people off. Ec would save money by hiring some extra guys to get the job done fast, rather than paying overtime to guys that are already overworked.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

how's the weather in Oak.,Cali, RB?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It's fine and dandy.

-RB
:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyway, there could be all kinds of political shtuff going on behind the big curtain that even your PM knows nothing of...business can suck for employees sometimes and ownership is responsible,inevitably.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Anyway, there could be all kinds of political shtuff going on behind the big curtain that even your PM knows nothing of...business can suck for employees sometimes and ownership is responsible,inevitably.


inevitably, this thread has turned into a workers rights thread. A good ec should have this under control in my opinion. 
Really, is there ever a good reason for a guy to work seventy hours a week, every week, ten hours a day, every day, indefinitely?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The Monday after Super Bowl Sunday should be a day off.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

drsparky said:


> The Monday after Super Bowl Sunday should be a day off.


You're right, it should be a four day weekend.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Plus what sucks is the OT may put many in a higher tax bracket :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Get your license and quit.
> Be your own boss and take advantage of others.
> It's the American way.


Yep. Someday, you too, can be on your own and burying 6x6 PVC boxes filled with Scotchcoat!:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yep. Someday, you too, can be on your own and burying 6x6 PVC boxes filled with Scotchcoat!:laughing:


:laughing: :thumbup: and loving it!!!

One more thing.. TOOL. you MUST call it a 3-M product or you will get another complaint


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hope your getting a lot of extra money in your pension.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> :laughing: :thumbup: and loving it!!!
> 
> One more thing.. TOOL. you MUST call it a 3-M product or you will get another complaint


 
Complaint from whom?










Must?... or else... what?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would just work while the OT is there. More money for my baby.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> inevitably, this thread has turned into a workers rights thread. A good ec should have this under control in my opinion.
> Really,* is there ever a good reason for a guy to work seventy hours a week, every week, ten hours a day, every day, *indefinitely?



Well of course there is! We will never catch up to the all the 3rd world benefits until we *really* start to embrace them like this. Sleep when I die. :blink: Once this starts to become more "the norm" and contractors start to count on and figure in this sort of thing, it's a race to the grave.

I think our trade just slipped another notch.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

If you are one of the lucky ones to get steady work in this business and 36 hoursa week is your norm go with it but the rest of us work all the yours we can get because never know when the next job will happen.
It is the way it is and has always been OT is what gets you through the slow times. I have made a great living following the OT jobs 7 12's with sparatic over time is the norm for us in the steel and refinery job's. the longer the customer is shut down the more it cost them. Hit it hard and fast and yes sleep when it's over.The era of long term job is pretty well dead they need it done fast and on time and if they want to pay priemium time to get it I'll take it.


----------



## redsox98 (Oct 16, 2009)

?>[email protected]


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> The Monday after Super Bowl Sunday should be a day off.


 :no:


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

William, your pix looks like a gas station underground except for the fact you did not use steel risers. So I guess it's not a gas station.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I really cant believe that anyone would be bitchen about having to work O.T. especially in this economy. My men would kill for that time right now. I guess thats what seperate the industrial guys from resi and commercial, most industrial guys eat all the O.T. up they can get. Shutdown work is always schedueld for 7-10's or 7-12's.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

dawgs said:


> I really cant believe that anyone would be bitchen about having to work O.T. especially in this economy. My men would kill for that time right now. I guess thats what seperate the industrial guys from resi and commercial, most industrial guys eat all the O.T. up they can get. Shutdown work is always schedueld for 7-10's or 7-12's.


 that's my point exactly i guess there is more resi guys here they need to get out and try a 90 day shutdown in the middle of jan up here on lake erie at the IOL refinery. 7 10's to start 7 12's to finish and bringing home 3 grand a week :thumbup:
I don't very often here anyone complain about uping tax brackets because you are in the highest there is to begin with


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

David Channell said:


> William, your pix looks like a gas station underground except for the fact you did not use steel risers. So I guess it's not a gas station.


No not a gas station. One is a 4000a service and the other is a 2000a service for a 10 story building. There is 17- 4" conduits there.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

A few years ago I worked 6 to 7 12 hr days for 6 months, then 16 to 20 hrs for 7 weeks. The money was good but it sucked after a while. Now, I could care less about working any overtime for the rest of my career. 32 to 40 hrs a week is just fine.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't live to work, I work to live. I enjoy what I do for work, but I also enjoy doing other things outside of my work. My preferred standard of living does not require me to work every day of the week, so I didn't seek out a job that required OT so frequently.

It's not just OT, though. The circumstances of the OT I think make it more frustrating. Lets just say I'm not surprised it's come to this.

Also, I'm not union, so we don't get double time, nor do I have a pension, but I will be putting a good deal of this money in savings, and paying off my schooling faster.


----------



## marmanson96 (Jan 14, 2010)

i was wondering where this job is and if they are hiring. I worked last year a lot of OT about 500 extra hours and paid off ALL my bills i am officially debt free (my truck's payments were killing me) i would love to get some Overtime right now so i can pocket that money. It is either finding me a job in the next three months or go overseas with a company out of Atlanta. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I don't live to work, I work to live. I enjoy what I do for work, but I also enjoy doing other things outside of my work. My preferred standard of living does not require me to work every day of the week, so I didn't seek out a job that required OT so frequently.


I completely understand your point, and feel the same way. Most of the guys commenting on here seem to think you should be thankful for the "privilege" of working 70 hours a week, having no life but work and sleep. I disagree.

I am a commercial/Industrial service electrician. As such I expect to have to work late, work some weekends for shutdowns, participate in the on-call rotation. These are all part of the job I agreed to. However, O.T. is the exception and not the rule. I will not work every weekend. I don't mind a 60 hour week once in a while, but I would not do it for weeks on end. I work with guys who are what I call "overtime whores", they soak up as much OT as possible which works well for me, let 'em have it.

I work because I have to, not because I want to. I can live on 40 hours a week and turn down much more overtime than I take. If I was told (even in this economy) that I had to work 70 hours a week for weeks on end or I would be fired, I would probably tell them to kiss my a$$, pack my tools, and go home. I just don't play that game. I was on a job where they tried to make OT mandatory. We were told to work 5-10's and an 8 on Saturday for the duration of the job (approx. 6 months). I worked the 5-10's and an occasional Saturday, but not every weekend. The project manager tried to make me feel guilty about it, but I didn't budge. 

I'm an electrician because I make a good paycheck doing it. I don't enjoy doing it, it's called work. I have a life outside of work and do things I enjoy in life. Life is too short to work all the time. The fastest way to become burnt out is to work too much with no time to enjoy life. It will make you hate your job and you will be miserable. JMO.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

EBFD6 said:


> I completely understand your point, and feel the same way. Most of the guys commenting on here seem to think you should be thankful for the "privilege" of working 70 hours a week, having no life but work and sleep. I disagree.
> 
> I am a commercial/Industrial service electrician. As such I expect to have to work late, work some weekends for shutdowns, participate in the on-call rotation. These are all part of the job I agreed to. However, O.T. is the exception and not the rule. I will not work every weekend. I don't mind a 60 hour week once in a while, but I would not do it for weeks on end. I work with guys who are what I call "overtime whores", they soak up as much OT as possible which works well for me, let 'em have it.
> 
> ...



Perfect explanation.I have felt this way for a long time,thought I was the only one.:thumbsup:


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I agree also. My life doesn't require me to work that much, and I'm damn glad it doesn't. I worked nights for years at a plant that required several saturdays a year, encouraged you to work all of them, and loved it when you came in sundays too. Time and a half 6th day, double time 7th, triple time for holidays. I worked 6 months of 7 day weeks and 6 more of 6 days. I came out with not alot more money than I started with, a bad attitude, and one hell of a hangover. One year of my life gone with a total of what, 20 days off to enjoy myself? Not agian.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

I think it's naturally the younger guys who are fine working 70 hour weeks. I've certainly done my share. 

Once the kids arrive, your priorities *will* change.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I don't live to work, I work to live. I enjoy what I do for work, but I also enjoy doing other things outside of my work. My preferred standard of living does not require me to work every day of the week, so I didn't seek out a job that required OT so frequently.
> 
> It's not just OT, though. The circumstances of the OT I think make it more frustrating. Lets just say I'm not surprised it's come to this.
> 
> Also, I'm not union, so we don't get double time, nor do I have a pension, but I will be putting a good deal of this money in savings, and paying off my schooling faster.


 Well Frasbee its just the nature of the beast when you work construction. Some weeks the works there, some weeks its there with required O.T., and some weeks it aint there at all. Thats how its been in my 20 years in this construction trade. Now if your lookin for something with more stable hours then stay with this long enough to get your J.W. card and look for a maintenance job or service work, they tend to have a much more stable working hours.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

dawgs said:


> Well Frasbee its just the nature of the beast when you work construction. Some weeks the works there, some weeks its there with required O.T., and some weeks it aint there at all. Thats how its been in my 20 years in this construction trade. Now if your lookin for something with more stable hours then stay with this long enough to get your J.W. card and look for a maintenance job or service work, they tend to have a much more stable working hours.



I don't get the impression that frasbee has a problem working the O.T. and I'm sure he understands the swings in work.But when the O.T. was mandated as a rule and to be threatened with his job if he didn't comply,that's were his problem with it comes in,I don't blame him.

It's not the OT its self,but the conditions in which the OT came about.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Fredman said:


> Once the kids arrive, your priorities *will* change.


That's why I'm kid free. :thumbup:



> I don't get the impression that frasbee has a problem working the O.T. and I'm sure he understands the swings in work.But when the O.T. was mandated as a rule and to be threatened with his job if he didn't comply,that's were his problem with it comes in,I don't blame him.
> 
> It's not the OT its self,but the conditions in which the OT came about.


Hit that nail on the head.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

frasbee !!!!!! how come you aint workin ??????? too early to be off.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

paul d. said:


> frasbee !!!!!! how come you aint workin ??????? too early to be off.


I QUIT!

Nah, they changed the schedule so we started at 6, instead of 6:30, took a 15 minute break at 9, and skipped lunch, and worked through until 1pm, so long as we got the lights up on the 3rd floor banged out. However, they alluded to the idea that we'd stay until the job was done regardless of the time.

I wasn't on that task, so I'm happy the rest of the guys put it in high gear and managed to be finished by 12.

I did go buy myself a new pair of nice Knipex dipped lineman's pliers. I might give away my Craftsmans to one of the helpers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> ..........I did go buy myself a new pair of nice Knipex dipped lineman's pliers. I might give away my Craftsmans to one of the helpers.


Never start giving away old tools until you start on your third set. Keep the first set as a back-up to your newer second set. Only when you start replacing your second set do you start getting rid of the first.

Always have a spare set.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Never start giving away old tools until you start on your third set. Keep the first set as a back-up to your newer second set. Only when you start replacing your second set do you start getting rid of the first.
> 
> Always have a spare set.


Good tool advise coming from a *TOOL :laughing:*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Good tool advise coming from a *TOOL :laughing:*


Of course, I keep MY spare set in a PVC box buried in the back yard. I have a treasure map on where it is, and to keep them from getting rusty I coated 'em with 3M Scotchcoat. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Of course, I keep MY spare set in a PVC box buried in the back yard. I have a treasure map on where it is, and to keep them from getting rusty I coated 'em with 3M Scotchcoat. :whistling2:


Good to see your _finally_ paying attention to modern electrical techniques :whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I own a pair of dipped Greenlee with 12 AWG stripping hole, great for terminating. I also own a pair of molded grip Craftsman, and recently insulated Knipex, and dipped Knipex.

Craftsman are great for helpers because if they break them or whatever, they can get a new pair free.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks similar from the pix, obviously not similar. we run about 40 to 50 1" and 3/4" rigid in a group like that. The most for service I've run is, eight 4" pvc for the transformer, and five 5" for MSB. Hope you enjoyed the super bowl.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

7 days a week...... dont care how good the money is or what the job is.... We dont work weekends for scheduled work, my guys need a life, I need a life. Over worked employees are prone to make mistakes and be unproductive. 4 x 10 hour days and 1 x 8 hour day is max!!! Been married for 20 years for a reason.......


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

I've found that generally, when some chucklehead says 70 hours a week indefinitely, that tends to last about two weeks max. Maybe Colorado boys don't have the stamina of other parts, dunno.

I would stuff the overtime in your mattress, you're going to need it later. I'm with Master Shunk on this one.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

The decision to work OT and have a job on Monday morning and not working the OT and possibly not having a job is a rather painful choice to make. 
In my younger days I welcomed OT 7 12's for as long as the boss wanted no problem had a nice little bit built up for that rainy day. Just lucky I had that buildup because the rainy day did come, not in the manner I had forseen but I did really need all that money to pay off my divorce.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

At times we are asked to work all the overtime that we want. A paycheck or two is nice but when you start working 12 or 13 hour days day after day it get's to be a pretty worthless existence. Wake up, work, eat, sleep. No time or energy for anything else.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> (cough) meth (cough) ampheta (cough) mine


 (cough) Sunday morning pee test.


----------

